# The quota work permit repealed now?



## zxcom (Sep 14, 2012)

Hello,
I am interested in getting work permit for SA.
As far as I know, Quota Work Permit is available for certain positions.
I tried to find which quotas apply in 2012, but I couldn't find such info on HA webpage.
Furthermore, I heard from Internet recently: the quota work permit was created by regulation 1 of Immigration Regulations, 2005. The quota work permit was authorised by and directly referenced to Section19(1) of the Immigration act. Section 19(1) was subsequently repealed in 2011 and therefore no quota work permit is enforcible and no further annual quota list may be promulgated by the Minister.

Does anyone know if it is still possible to apply for quota work permit now now?

I would be very grateful for any answer...

Best Regards.


----------

